# Other side



## talmid

130907                                             0230

Hello!

I do not read or speak Arabic.

1. I would be interested to learn please  how, in standard Arabic, one would express the two words     ~     "other side" 
but without any definite or indefinite article 
(that is:without using the words "a"  "an" or "the")

2.a. Also- how the sounds of those two words could be expressed please,  using the latin alphabet to give an approximately correctly sounding transliteration of the two words
   b. I  would also like to learn on which syllable in each word the stress falls please

3. Finally, since some languages place the words in a different order or position to English usage,I would  appreciate being informed which of the 2 Arabic words represents "other" and which of them means "side"

I'd be grateful if anyone would kindly enlighten me, please
Thank you

Thank you


----------



## Talib

Well, "other" is آخر  akhar and "side" is جنب janb. Whether there is a precise idiom for this term I couldn't tell you, unfortunately.

In Arabic, the adjective goes after the noun, so (since you wanted this without articles) it'd literally be جنب آخر janb akhar, "side other." 

I'd like to hear the input of native speakers or anyone who can supply the term used by Arabs themselves.


----------



## cherine

Talib's answer is correct, except that I'd say janib جانب and not janb.
The pronounciation would be "janib akhar" I put the long vowels in red.
"kh" is like the Castillan "j".


----------



## elroy

A more precise transliteration would be "j*aa*nib *aa*khar."  Doubled vowels are long, and bold font indicates stress.  The first word means "side"; the second means "other."  The Arabic spelling is جانب آخر.

(I tried to summarize everything in this post, to make it clearer for you.)


----------



## Mahaodeh

The difference between janb and janib is that janb is part of the thing which's side we are referring to, while janib is more like "towards that side" without being part of that side.

Ex. Janb al kursi is the chair's side/the part of the chair to the side; while janib al kursi is something beside the chair, it could be part of it but not necessarily.


----------



## Talib

So what would the precise translation of the English idiom "the other side" be? الجانب الآخر؟


----------



## elroy

Talib said:


> So what would the precise translation of the English idiom "the other side" be? الجانب الآخر؟


 Sounds good to me.


----------



## Talib

elroy said:


> Sounds good to me.


Thanks. And is this what Arabs say?


----------



## elroy

Talib said:


> Thanks. And is this what Arabs say?


 Well, it's fus7a so it's not really "said" on an everyday basis in all dialects (in mine, for example).  However, it sounds good in MSA and it's definitely used in that variety of the language.


----------



## cherine

Talib said:


> Thanks. And is this what Arabs say?


That is what Arabs write. What they'd say differs from a dialect to another.

In Egyptian Arabic, for example, we say en-na7ya 't-tanya الناحية التانية or elganb t-taani الجنب التاني


----------



## Josh_

It might be worthy to note that due to the difficulty of pronouncing an 'nb' vowel combination in the same syllable the 'n' sound is often replaced by an 'm' sound -- gamb -- at least in the Egyptian dialect.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> In Egyptian Arabic, for example, we say en-na7ya 't-tanya الناحية التانية or elganb t-taani الجنب التاني


 In Palestinian Arabic, we would say الشقة التانية (_ish-sha2a 't-taanye_) or الناحة التانية (_in-naa7a 't-taanye_) or الناحية التانية (_in-naa7ye 't-taanye_).  The first two are most commonly used literally (the first being more common in Jerusalem, the second in the Galilee), while the third is most commonly used figuratively.


----------



## cherine

Josh_ said:


> It might be worthy to note that due to the difficulty of pronouncing an 'nb' vowel combination in the same syllable the 'n' sound is often replaced by an 'm' sound -- gamb -- at least in the Egyptian dialect.


Yes, you're absolutely right


----------



## suma

Talib said:


> So what would the precise translation of the English idiom "the other side" be? الجانب الآخر؟


 
Hi folks,
It occured to me that perhaps by "other side" Talib is referring to "the next life" or perhaps he means "turn over *to other side*" ?
In both cases I think  الجانب الآخر    would not work.


----------



## clevermizo

elroy said:


> In Palestinian Arabic, we would say الشقة التانية (_ish-sha2a 't-taanye_) or الناحة التانية (_in-naa7a 't-taanye_) or الناحية التانية (_in-naa7ye 't-taanye_).  The first two are most commonly used literally (the first being more common in Jerusalem, the second in the Galilee), while the third is most commonly used figuratively.



Would you ever say: الجهة التانية (ij-jiha it-taanye)?


----------



## Talib

suma said:


> Hi folks,
> It occured to me that perhaps by "other side" Talib is referring to "the next life" or perhaps he means "turn over *to other side*" ?
> In both cases I think الجانب الآخر would not work.


No, I meant the literal meaning of the English. "The next life" and "to turn over" are, I imagine, expressed by completely different idioms in Arabic.


----------



## elroy

clevermizo said:


> Would you ever say: الجهة التانية (ij-jiha it-taanye)?


 Yes, we would.  I didn't think of that one.  It tends to be used literally.


----------



## talmid

160907                                  0158

Hi,Everyone!

Just for the record~yes, I did have in mind the next life

My thanks to you all for very interesting answers


----------



## Mahaodeh

The next life is either "al hayat al thanya/al ukhra/al akhira" (the second/other/last life) and sometimes simply "al akhira" (the last/the end).


----------



## Talib

Mahaodeh said:


> The next life is either "al hayat al thanya/al ukhra/al akhira" (the second/other/last life) and sometimes simply "al akhira" (the last/the end).


Is this standard Arabic?


----------



## ayed

Talib said:


> Is this standard Arabic?


You can say *الحياة الآخرة* or only *الآخرة* .


----------



## Mahaodeh

Talib said:


> Is this standard Arabic?


 
yes


----------



## amanina

Hello all,

I would like to add some other meaning for (other side) which is : 
(الطرف الآخر)
it means the other side in a relationship or something like that.

Hope it will help you.


----------



## Mahaodeh

الطرف الآخر comes in two forms; if you are talking about humans then it is translated to "the other party" (as you would in a contract).

If you are talking about a place, then it would be translated as "the other end" because in this case طرف means the furthest place of the side; the corner; the end; the tip..etc.

I think side can be translated more literally to جنب or جانب and to a less literal meaning جهة or ناحية.


----------

